# Problem with CD/DVD Drive: Not reading dicsc



## help_the_girl (Feb 23, 2008)

To Whom It May Concern:

My CD/DVD drive is not reading any disks I put into it.
I hear a short wooshing sound, and then nothing.
I went to My Computer and the D: drive does not show that there is a disk in it.

My system is XP.

Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi help_the_girl!! :wave:

Did you try to delete the upper filter and the lower filter? Try to refer to my detailed instructions on other thread here: 
*Delete Upper Filter/Lower Filter*




*Just make sure you do proper backup (registry back and system restore) before delete the registry, in case something goes wrong* :smile:


----------



## help_the_girl (Feb 23, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!

You guys are the best. :heartlove

Yes, the DVD disc got recognized.

But when I put in a CD-ROM with MS Intellipoint Software on it, the drive E shows up in My Computer, but when I click on the drive, it opens blank.

The contents of the CD-ROM are not visible.

Although I just realized this, whenever I would put in the CD-ROM before these problems started, they would always self-run. Now they don't. Do you think, there is a connection between these 2 issues?

Sincerely,

Help_The_Girl


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

It should be no relation between both of the issues here. :4-dontkno

The cd's are not detected? But the dvd's are detected, right?

Try to check if there is any UpperFilters or LowerFilters in this registry:

*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE
SYSTEM
CurrentControlSet
Control
Class
4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318​*
Try to delete the *UpperFilters* and the *LowerFilters* there, see if the cd are detected then?


----------



## help_the_girl (Feb 23, 2008)

To Whom It May Concern:

I apologize for not replying earlier to your post. 
I tried finding Upper & Lower filters in the registry you last posted, but I could not find Filters in that directory.

Is there anything else we can do to get the CD-ROMs recognized by my computer.

They used to Autorun on their own when I put them into the CD/DVD drive in the past.

Sincerely,

Help_The_Girl.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try to browse manually to My Computer, and click on the CD Drive, see whether the cd is recognised? 

Is the cd detected? If not, can you test by inserting other cd, some audio cd, some data cd (software cd) and also empty cd. See if any of that is detected.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.infopackets.com/channels/en/windows/gazette/2004/20040804_disable_enable_cd_autorun.htm


----------



## help_the_girl (Feb 23, 2008)

I tried browsing manually to My Computer and still CD was not recognized: not audio CD nor software CD.

I installed TweakU feature for XP, all the drives are checked, but I am not sure now what I am supposed to do with this feature.

Please help :1angel:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Click *Start* > *Run* > type *services.msc* - then click OK.

In the new Window >> scroll down to "Shell hardware Detection" and double click it.
Make sure the Startup Type is set "Automatic" >> click Apply, then OK.

Also: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=817357


----------

